
Sbt-shackle: generate scala bindings to C libraries using project panama - markehammons
https://github.com/markehammons/sbt-shackle
======
markehammons
This sbt plugin makes use of openJDK's project panama's jextract tool and
foreign api to generate scala friendly bindings to C libraries. This is my
first prototype, a test version that is able to bind to wlroots for my
skylight project. I plan on making a library to simplify usage of the foreign
API in panama and adding dotty specific features to the scala bindings to try
to make scala <-> C interop as painless as possible.

